# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τι παπαγάλο να πάρω?

## Marinaki!

Γεια σας παιδιά!Θέλω να σας εξομολογήσω ότι με έχετε κάνει και έχω κολλήσει με το να διαβάζω για παπαγάλους που είναι και η αδυναμία μου! Ας μπούμε στο ψητό.....
Θέλω να πάρω έναν παπαγάλο 1 ή 2 ανάλογα με το κόστος, σύντομα το ελπίζω, μέχρι και μεσαίου μεγέθους και μπορώ να διαθέσω μέχρι 200 και κάτι ψηλά ευρουλάκια από το χαρτζιλίκι μου για να τον πάρω....το έχω αποφασίσει διότι αγαπώ αγαπώ αγαπώ αυτές τι φτερωτές  φατσούλες! Είχα και παλιότερα παπαγαλάκια μπάτζυ ήμερα και ένα κοκατιλάκι αγριμάκι και ξέρω τις ευθύνες...
τα χαρακτηριστικά του παπαγάλου παρακαλώ που θα ήθελα να έχει:
-να μην έχει τεράστιο κόστος συντήρησης γιατί έχουμε και οικονομική κρίση 
-να έχει σαγηνευτικά χρώματα(καλά αυτό δεν είναι και απαραίτητο με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης)
-να έχει μικρή ένταση φωνής (να μην χαλάει τον κόσμο αλλά και ούτε να μην βγάζει άχνα)
-να έχει γενικά καλό χαρακτήρα (αυτό πάλι είναι ανάλογα με το πτηνό)
-να εκπαιδεύεται εύκολα 
-και τουλάχιστον να είναι μεγαλύτερο από την παλάμη μου...αλλά και πάλι δεν υπάρχει θέμα....


όλες οι ιδέες δεκτές!!

----------


## COMASCO

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*ή

*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*κατα την γνωμη μου...εγω θα σου προτεινα κοκατιλ μικρο..(βεβαια μικρο θεωρω οτι πρεπει να εχει πληρως απογαλακτιστει και τα σχετικα)το οποιο ειδος ειναι ''ευκολο''στον τομεα της εκπαιδευσης...βεβαια δεν βρισκω το σχετικο αρθρο και με τα lovebird να το βαλω...εγω προτεινω κοκατιλ αρκει να εχεις αρκετη ωρα ωστε να αφιερωνεις σε αυτο!!!φιλικα!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Προσωπικά σου προτείνω κοκατιλ...υπάρχουν σε πολλά χρώματα πολύ όμορφα,δεν είναι πολύ ακριβά και δεν κάνουν ιδιαίτερη φασαρία.
Μετα μπορείς να σκεφτείς και τα lovebirds,μεγαλύτερη ένταση φωνής αλλά έντονα χρώματα και επίσης οικονομικά.
Επίσης τα red rumped parakeet τιμή πάνω κάτω με τα κοκατιλ σε φανταχτερά χρώματα και με μελωδική φωνή.

----------


## douriakos

και εγω κοκατιλ θα σου προτινα! ηρεμα πουλια ευκολα για εκπαιδευση και πολλοι στο φορουμ εχουν και θα σε βοηθησουν με αυτο το ειδος περισσοτερο απο οτι με τα υπολοιπα! ομως και τα red rump ειναι καλη επιλογη για μενα πιο οικονομικα απο τα κοκατιλ με ωραια φωνη ομως δυσκολα στην εκπαιδευση!(γενικα δν ειναι τοσο φιλικα οσο τα κοκατιλ!)

----------


## COMASCO

> (γενικα δν ειναι τοσο φιλικα οσο τα κοκατιλ!)


ακριβως το ιδιο θα εγραφα μολις τωρα!!!!! :eek:

----------


## douriakos

Σε προλαβα  :Happy:

----------


## Nick

red rumped parakeet πολύ πιο όμορφο από το κοκατιλ και με πιο ωραία φωνή.

----------


## Lucky Witch

> red rumped parakeet πολύ πιο όμορφο από το κοκατιλ και με πιο ωραία φωνή.


Στο 1 διαφωνώ στο 2 συμφωνώ.

----------


## Nick

Γούστα είναι αυτά

----------


## douriakos

και εμενα μου αρεσει πιο πολυ αλλωστε 4 χρονια τωρα red rump εχω μονο αλλα φιλε ειναι δυσκολα πουλια οσο αφορα την εκπαιδευση! οσο και να ασχοληθεις μαζι του μην περιμενεισ ποτε να γινει σαν κοκατιλ!

----------


## COMASCO

> Στο 1 διαφωνώ στο 2 συμφωνώ.


σε αυτο θα συμφωνησω και εγω με την νικολ...τα κοκατιλ ειναι πιο ομορφα...βεβαια οπως ειπες γουστα ειναι!!!!!και καθενας εχει την δικη του αποψη!!! :Indifferent0014:

----------


## galimana

Εγώ πάλι θα προτείνω monk ή αλλιώς quaker! Είναι μεγαλύτερο από την παλάμη σου! Εκπαιδεύεται εύκολα, είναι παιχνιδιάρης και από χρώματα αρκετά όμορφο! Επίσης μπορεί να μάθει να σου λέει αρκέτες λέξεις-φράσεις, είναι ο καλύτερος στο μέγεθος του στην ομιλία και πιστεύω πως θα τον λατρέψεις! Έχουμε ένα θεματάκι λίγο με την τσιρίδα του αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι ανεχτός! Εκτός από quaker μπορείς να πάρεις και κάποια κονούρα, πολύ πιο ήσυχη από monk!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Εκτός από quaker μπορείς να πάρεις και κάποια κονούρα,


Διαφωνω απολυτα!
Οι κονουρες θεωρουνται απο τις πιο φωνακλουδες!
Εχουν δυνατοι φωνη για το μεγεθος τους!
Βεβαια υπαρχουν και καποια ειδη κονουρας που δεν φωναζουν τοσο,αλλα αν θελουν να τραβηξουν την προσοχη σου θα χαλασουν τον κοσμο!
Εγω οπως και αλλο θα προτεινα πρωτα τα κοκατιλ που ειναι πιο ησυχα σε σε σχεση με αλλους παπαγαλους!Δηλαδι ειναι και χαιδιαρικα και παιχνιδιαρικα και τρυφερα και δεν φωναζουν πολυ αλλα παλι εχουν την ικανοτητα του ''τσιριγματος''!Επισης θα σου προτεινα και red rumped parakeet που ειναι ενας παπαγαλος με φωνη ''αηδονιου''!!!  :Happy: 
Ειναι μελωδικος παπαγαλος και πολυ ησυχος σε σχεση με αλλους!  :Happy:  Λεγεται επισης και ωδικο παπαγαλακι νομιζω!
Θυμισου ομως οτι η αρχη οπιουδιποτε χομπι κοστιζει σχετικα πολλα!Στην αρχη θελεις κλουβι (ικανοποιητικο για το μεγεθος του παπαγαλου,και αν γινεται και μεγαλυτερο ετσι ωστε αν του παρεις ταιρι καποτε να εχεις χωρο και να μην χρειαζεται να αγοραζεις κλουβια και στο τελος ενα μεγαλο διοτι θα σου κοστισει πολλα!Αγορασε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι που να μπορει ο παπαγαλος να πεταει μεσα (κατα προτειμιση),θελεις ταιστες,ποτιστρες,αυγοθηκε  ς,τροφες-παντα θα τις χρειαζεσαι-,παιχνιδια ετσι ωστε ο παπαγαλος να μην μελαγχωλησει και αρχιζει να ξεπουπουλιαζεται!  :Happy:

----------


## Panosfx

Ενω προτεινετε μεσαιου μεγεθους παπαγαλους κανεις δεν προτεινει τα ringneck.Ακομα κι ενα μικρο ηλικιακα που καθεται στο χερι ειναι ακαταλληλο για εσας;
Δεν ξερω απο την ωρα που ειδα ενα ταισμενο στο χερι,χαδιαρικο το εχω ερωτευτει.Ειδα και κατι βιντεακια στο youtube κι εχω φαει κολλημα.

----------


## Marinaki!

παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!  ::  μου αρέσουν όλες οι ιδέες σας! δεν ξέρω ποιο από όλα να αποφασίσω γιατί όλα είναι πολύ όμορφα!
ειδικά το καλοκαίρι θα έχω όλη την ημέρα να παίζω μαζί του....εξ αρχής ήθελα παπαγάλο γιατί θέλω να ακούω μια φωνούλα στο σπίτι διότι λατρεύω υπερβολικά πολύ τα ζωάκια και ειδικά τα παπαγαλάκια! νομίζω πως είναι τα μόνα ζώα που δεν με εκμεταλλεύονται....αγαπάνε πολύ την κοινωνικοποίηση και δεν σε παρατάνε όπως οι γάτες!  :winky: 

αααα....επειδή έχω και μια μικρότερη αδερφή θα ήθελα να μην έχουμε ιστορίες με επιθετικότητα....κάτι έχω ακούσει για αυτό σας το λέω....

επίσης μένω Κρήτη-Ρέθυμνο και δεν ξέρω αν έχουν όλα αυτά τα είδη...

και μια ερώτηση...μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι μέγεθος *κλουβί* θέλει το κάθε είδος?????
και όλα μπορούν να *μιλήσουν*???

----------


## Panosfx

Οσο πιο μεγαλο τοσο καλυτερα.
Τωρα για το αν μπορουν ολα να μιλησουν εξαρταται απο πολλα.Η απαντηση θα μπορουσε να ειναι ναι αλλα εξαρταται απο πολλα.
Ας πουμε το κοκατιλ και να μιλησει δυσκολα θα καταλαβεις τι λεει κι αυτο θα ειναι 2-3 λεξεις.
Πρεπει να το εχεις απο μικρο να ειναι αρσενικο κι αμα το ακουσεις ποτε.Ειδικα στα μικρα παπαγαλακια.

----------


## kaveiros

Mαρίνα για το θέμα της φασαρίας αλλά και της τιμής νομίζω ότι αποκλείουμε τις κονούρες. Το monk πιο οικονομικό μεν αλλά αν συμπεριλάβεις και το κόστος ενός καλού κλουβιού τότε φεύγεις πάνω από τα 200. Τα κοκατίλ αξιαγάπητα, εύκολα στην εκπαίδευση (ανάλογα και τον χαρακτήρα βέβαια) και η φωνή τους σε ανεκτά πλαίσια, βέβαια έχω ακούσει και κοκατιλ αρσενικό που δε βάζει γλώσσα μέσα αλλά ήταν η εξαίρεση. Μια καλή επιλογή θα ήταν και ένα μικρό σε ηλικία ρινγκνεκ αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για πιο "ισχυρούς" χαρακτήρες. Μπορεί δηλαδή να συμπαθήσει εσένα αλλά να μη θέλει να έχει καθόλου πάρε δώσε με την αδερφή σου. Τα ρινγκνεκ έχουν δυνατή φωνή, αλλά δεν κράζουν όλη τη μέρα. Κάνουν φασαρία π.χ για δεκα λεπτά και μετά ακούς ξανά τη φωνή τους αφού περάσουν ώρες. Επίσης είναι πανέξυπνα και μπορούν να μάθουν πολλά. Επειδή έχω και ρινγκνεκ και κοκατιλ, δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω πιο είδος είναι το πιο "ευκολο" είναι και τα 2 πανέξυπνα , το ρινγκνεκ ισως πιο ανεξαρτητο ενω το κοκατιλ οταν ειναι μονο του θα σε ζητα οσο πιο συχνά γινεται. Όλα αυτά βέβαια με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα πάρεις ένα μικρής ηλικίας πουλί που να μην εχει διαμορφωσει ήδη χαρακτήρα μεσα σε ενα πετ σοπ. Για το θεμα της ομιλίας, τα ρινγκνεκ μπορούν να γίνουν πολύ καλοί ομιλητές αν το χουν στον χαρακτηρα τους. Τα κοκατιλ δυσκολο να μαθουν λεξεις, μπορουν να μαθουν ομως τα αρσενικά να σφυριζουν σκοπούς τραγουδιών. Τα μονκ μπορουν να που λεξούλες, οχι πολυ καθαρά αλλά λένε. Για ένα καλό κλουβί και ευρύχωρο για ρινγκνεκ θα πρέπει να υπολογίζεις 80-100 ευρώ αν το παρεις απο πετ σοπ. Απο ιντερνετ ισως πιο φτηνα. Για κοκατιλ σιγουρα μπορεις να βρεις πιο οικονομικά.

----------


## Marinaki!

πόσο περίπου κοστίζουν τα Ringneck παρακαλώ?

----------


## Nick

80 ευρώ τα πράσινα και 120 με 150 ευρώ τα κίτρινα-μπλε-λευκά

----------


## Marinaki!

ok!
ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Nick

Σου απάντησα πιο πάνω

----------


## Marinaki!

ναι το είδα...κολλάει ο Η/Υ μου....

----------


## Marinaki!

από ότι κατάλαβα το πιο πιθανό παπαγάλο που θα πάρω θα είναι ένα κοκατίλ αλλά δεν ξέρω...μπορεί να αλλάξω στην πορεία...εσείς συνεχίζετε να μου λέτε προτάσεις! έχω καιρό για να αποφασίσω...
ευχαριστώ πολύ!   ::

----------


## douriakos

εγω θα σου προτινα να μπεις στο youtube και να δεις βιντεακια, να τους ακουσεις και μπορει ετσι να αποφασισεις ευκολοτερα τι προτιμας!

----------


## Marinaki!

ok ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

